# Voopoo Vinci RBA is coming - compatible with all Vinci fam



## VOOPOO (6/12/19)

Super excited to inform that RBA coil is on sale from TODAY!
This little boy is compatible with all Vinci fam, able to produce stunning flavor and big clouds!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/12/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Super excited to inform that RBA coil is on sale from TODAY!
> This little boy is compatible with all Vinci fam, able to produce stunning flavor and big clouds!


This going to take the Vinci family to new heights!


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/12/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Super excited to inform that RBA coil is on sale from TODAY!
> This little boy is compatible with all Vinci fam, able to produce stunning flavor and big clouds!


Any dealers in sa stocking this yet ? 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger (6/12/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Any dealers in sa stocking this yet ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


It’s on Healthcabin site as pre order but no price yet. Only place I have seen it. I’m hoping someone local brings some of them in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

